# Adding an AUX input on a standard stereo?



## Jazzle (Aug 3, 2012)

I have the Bose system in my TT. The long run goal is to upgrade the HU. But in the mean time I wouldn't mind having some form of plugging an AUX somehow into the standard system. I have the concert system so no tape deck, just a single cd slot and 6 disc changer. Any ideas?


----------



## mstew (Mar 17, 2012)

Always wondered why not more people have done this tbh.....

Would be bloody cheap too!



http://imgur.com/a


----------



## spaceplace (Mar 10, 2013)

you can buy a little box that goes inbetween the stereo and loom, i have one that has a headphone input, only problem (with mine anyway) is that it uses the cd player/boot loader as the input so i cant use the cd player


----------



## Emoe (Nov 18, 2013)

Mine has a parrot ck3100 hands free kit, and there's another blue box, similar to the parrot, and has a 3mm headphone jack, which plugs Into my iPhone, or anything with a headphone socket.
Funny thing is, I can play music through it with the stereo off!!?


----------



## Ronsgonebiking (May 20, 2011)

Xcarlink gives you mobile hands free as well
Ron


----------



## Duggy (May 17, 2005)

Ronsgonebiking said:


> Xcarlink gives you mobile hands free as well
> Ron


I've got an Xcarlink for Christmas, from my research everything looks good, however, with the price being over £100 including Bluetooth module, it may be better to put the money towards your new headunit :roll:

John


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, FM transmitter probably cheapest & simple.

http://www.maplin.co.uk/p/fm-transmitte ... pod4-n70jy

http://www.maplin.co.uk/p/cygnett-cy-3- ... yers-r12mg

Hoggy.


----------



## Paulj100 (Mar 24, 2009)

Hoggy said:


> Hi, FM transmitter probably cheapest & simple.
> 
> http://www.maplin.co.uk/p/fm-transmitte ... pod4-n70jy
> 
> ...


What a nice bit if kit. Is it really that simple just plugging the device into my iPhone and it will play my tunes through the fm frequency on my OM Stereo? Any interference or down sides to this device?

Paul


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Paul, Works fine for me & mine was cheaper still.
Hoggy.


----------



## Paulj100 (Mar 24, 2009)

Nice one Hoggy. It's the perfect device for me with limited DIY skills and wanting to keep my OM stereo.

Paul


----------



## Jaylad (Sep 21, 2013)

I can only go on my own exp but the fm transmitter I use is a griffin one and iv had it years one of the first I believe,and it's crap,you tune stereo to a station that's not used but as soon as you start driving it can pick up signals and distort your music,Bluetooth is MUCH better,and plugging in is the best way to go,or new HU


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

Hoggy said:


> Hi Paul, Works fine for me & mine was cheaper still.
> Hoggy.


I have one also, works great...but!

They work fine for ppl like you and me hoggy who live in relatively unpopulated areas if you live in London or Manchester for e.g. they are near to useless because the local fm radio band is very busy.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Brian, yes that could be a prob, but there usually is a choice of FM freq. to choose from.
Hoggy.


----------



## ryanm8655 (Oct 28, 2013)

Even radio 1 is crap in London due to their being so many stations on the FM band...

My plan is just to buy an aftermarket headunit with aux on the front. They are pretty cheap now.

Thanks,
Ryan


----------



## uv101 (Aug 17, 2013)

mstew said:


> Always wondered why not more people have done this tbh.....
> 
> Would be bloody cheap too!
> 
> ...


There isnt a stereo aux in on the std HU that you can pick up on.

I sacrificed the tape to get an aux input.

Inside the HU I identified the selector IC and the lines that come from the tape head amp. replaced the input with ground loop isolation transformers wired to a 3.5mm jack socket I mounted on the back. Now I've got aux in instead of tape.


----------



## aarond (Apr 12, 2013)

Any more info on this uv101


----------



## mstew (Mar 17, 2012)

uv101 said:


> There isnt a stereo aux in on the std HU that you can pick up on.
> 
> I sacrificed the tape to get an aux input.


What about the CD changer in on the back from the 'dice' connection? After all it's still an input mode.

I do agree though the cassette delete is also a good option, I've also seen of someone making it into a proper little iphone/ipod dock too. Looked pretty cool


----------



## lotuselanplus2s (Jun 18, 2012)

Mine's an OEM unit & I've got a tape player + 6CD changer.

Personally I can't be bothered to change the HU + the FM transmitters always caused problems when I used them + quite bulky.

I've just lashed out £10 on a unit that fits in the cassette tape slot but you can fit an up to 2GB card which you stick all your mp3's on & it plays through the unit using the tape deck option i.e. just plug & play.
It may be rubbish but for a £10 using the cassette slot that I have no tapes to play on then it's worth a punt!
See link below:
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Music-Player-Ca ... p_t_1_SVFC


----------



## aarond (Apr 12, 2013)

Thank you!


----------



## cookbot (Apr 19, 2011)

uv101 said:


> mstew said:
> 
> 
> > Always wondered why not more people have done this tbh.....
> ...


Did this on my old 350z. It was called the bose hack and I'll probably do the same on my TT if I get chance.


----------



## Jaylad (Sep 21, 2013)

uv101 said:


> mstew said:
> 
> 
> > Always wondered why not more people have done this tbh.....
> ...


This needs a detailed and simple to follow 'how to' please :wink: 
I'd have a go if it was easy enough :?:


----------



## mstew (Mar 17, 2012)

Apparently there's a switchable 3.5mm jack mod you can do to the dice connector.

Seems to me that when you put in the jack it uses that audio signal but when you want to listen to CD's you just take the jack out and it plays the CD changer audio as normal. Maybe I'm missing something, I don't know, but this seems a good alternative if you want to also retain the CD changer.

http://uk-mkivs.net/topic/224375-2-aux- ... er-setups/

EDIT: Looks like a common ground to me so no need to cut that, just link them all together. Then link the line outs from the changer to this and then the outs from this to the stereo dice connector. Makes sense to me.... The changer will always be seen and work if you have a CD in it, it will play but the output will be redundant as long as a jack is in this connector and in which case the jack audio out will play through the stereo [smiley=book2.gif] so, who's going to do it first? My (dads now) TT has an alpine unit and no stock changer so I'm out. Cool setup none-the-less

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/3-5mm-Stereo- ... 2a12f9c738


----------

